# A Service Announcement



## Bob White (Jan 28, 2011)

In 1972 or 73 I was asked to fight in the National All-Star Team tournament promoted by Mike Stone. There were teams from all over the country and a couple of teams from Ca. John Natividad, Darnel Garcia, Benny Urquidez, Howard Jackson, Ron Marchini, Bob Dunek, Dana Goodson, Mike Bissel, Sammy Pace, and Ernest Russell were some of the Ca. fighters. There were teams from Jhoon Rhees school in Washington D.C. that included Jeff Smith, Michael Cole, and the Worley Bros. It was a great competition. Before the event started Mike Stone came back into the changing area and had a large box in his hands. The box contained what looked like a bunch of white marshmallows. It was the first we had seen of hand and foot pads. Mikes statement to us was that it was full contact tonight. All of the fighters were experienced competitors but some had not experienced getting hit. Our team which consisted of Marchini, Garcia, Bissel, Dunek, and me, had a plan. The first clash, punch your opponent in the face. What happened that some competitors got mad or psyched out. But emotions took over and had an effect on performance. The point of this walk down memory lane is that if you train and not put yourself in a position to get hit back you are not doing yourself a service. Mike Tyson said, Everyone has a plan until you smack them in the mouth. Part of your education is getting smacked in the mouth. Nobody likes it but you need it. Sigung Steve LaBounty talks about our self defense techniques and how many only rely on them for their education. The problem is you win every time. I see so many that have based the majority of their art on the self defense techniques and not on a balanced approach to improving skills. We need to get smacked in the mouth to realize we don`t like it and that karate is like Christmas in that it is better to give than to receive. I am grateful for the times I have had my nose knocked over were it was next to my ear, the wind knocked out of me, and my bell rung. I did not like it at the time but it was important to help me become better than I was. You also need to know that you can be hurt and still continue. You need to know that some times you have to put pain on vacation and that you can`t quit. If you don`t know, you just don`t know.
Our goal as martial artists is to constantly try to improve our skills. If putting yourself at risk is not part of your training I would suggest making some changes.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Inkspill (Jan 28, 2011)

You bring up an excellent point Mr. White.  Thank you.

I remember my first experience with being hit came from boxing as a kid.  The first time I sparred and got hit I was seeing red, out of control, emotional.  That has to be overcome.  I've never been one to get hurt and stop, luckily, but I've had to work on remaining calm and controlled and breathing!  Breathing is vital!  It's always liberating when I take a beating at Kenpo class and realize I'm ok and that it didn't end me. : ]


----------

